# White foam coming out of the nostril



## Preslav (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,
This would seem to be the best place to ask this. I've had little Bentley for more than 3 years now and for the last almost 12 months I've noticed him having white foam-like substance coming out of his left nostril. I'll attach a photo that shows it. Even if I wipe his cool tiny nose it takes less than 2 minutes for the foam to appear again. He does not seem to be bothered by it, doesn't try to remove it or lick it. He just struts around with his snotty white nose. Any ideas what might be the cause of this and should I do anything about it? There are not a alot of hedgy vets around where I live.


----------



## MotherHoggu (Aug 22, 2017)

How's his appetite? And how is the rooms conditions?


----------



## Preslav (Aug 22, 2017)

His appetite has not changed. He still eats as much as I give him so I guess there's nothing wrong with it. The room temperature is also normal, during the day I have the AC on and it's around 20 - 25 degrees C and at night I leave the balcony door open so there's fresh air circulating in the room. The foam appears when we're home AND when we are outside. Both during the day and night.


----------



## MotherHoggu (Aug 22, 2017)

I'd say it's just a part of getting older for the hog. As long as he isn't in a humid room and has fine stool and appetite he should be fine. I'd avoid drafts(strong) though with the hedgehog. I'd become concerned if the foam retains any colors in it


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Foam in the nostrils of any age of hedgehog is not normal. Personally I would have it checked because it could be a respiratory issue.


----------



## MotherHoggu (Aug 22, 2017)

They say that foam from the nose in animals can also be due to acid reflux and heart conditions on the contrary.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it can be that, both of which need to be checked by a vet. It could also be respiratory or nasal, no matter what it is it's not normal.


----------



## MotherHoggu (Aug 22, 2017)

Check for the nearest exotics vet nearby. They can run pretty expensive but besides that make sure you get someone who has specialized in hedgehogs. Do prior research on the vet you don't want to get there and they tell you it's fine when it's not.


----------

